# What is the origin of you avatar?



## BronzeHeart92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Same as title. In my case, the avatar in question is one of the many player icons you can get in Overwatch. Pretty neat, huh?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 23, 2021)

It's a Headshot commission I got on Animo a couple days back, of my main OC, Stephanie.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 23, 2021)

A picture a friend of mine drew of my sona and sent to me.


----------



## HarlandWolf (Mar 23, 2021)

It's cliche, but loved wolves & foxes all my life, as well as many other animals as I studied to be a vet, but they stick out for me. They encompassed everything I've ever wanted to be growing up, the strengths that I lacked. So now I'm working to be like them.


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 23, 2021)

I created it so that I could join this site, because I wanted to make a great first impression and I wanted to have everything completed beforehand. That being said, I have yet to finish my reference sheet from a year ago...


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Mar 23, 2021)

The literal origin of my avatar is the incredible artist @zenmaldita. Free shoutout/Please come down and take a bow. This was a commission I had done because Bianca lacked a proper headshot and zen was happy to help.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 23, 2021)

It's from This piece by ~Fusilier~ of my fursona as an American Civil War soldier. My fursona actually lives in the present day but I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2021)

I switch my avatar frequently, so my answer could be inaccurate sooner or later, but all of them come from very talented and kind artists, some of who I am good friends with.

The current one I'm using is done by Userpage of AmiMaj -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 23, 2021)

A commissioned piece by Andrea Boscolo; it was considered the first "official" design for Marius Merganser.


----------



## VeeStars (Mar 23, 2021)

idk I googled my username


----------



## ben909 (Mar 23, 2021)

A “all in one”
Computer we had in the past had photoshop on it and somehoe got all the symbols from a calculator

i placed a bunch on the screen and the connected them with 1 pixel lines and then attacked it with the bucket 

This was years ago and has been my icon sense


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Mar 23, 2021)

FureverWolf said:


> It's cliche, but loved wolves & foxes all my life, as well as many other animals as I studied to be a vet, but they stick out for me. They encompassed everything I've ever wanted to be growing up, the strengths that I lacked. So now I'm working to be like them.


Aww, how sweet... Doggos will always be precious companions no matter what.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 23, 2021)

Current one comes from a reference sheet I've made recently for my character - https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41143344/


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

This:



Drawn by Toon_Draw on FA

Avatar used with this post:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

A commission from my friend Nekoemerald on Deviantart, he did a very good job.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Mar 23, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> This:
> View attachment 105473
> Drawn by Toon_Draw on FA
> 
> ...


That's cute! Umbreon definitely is amongst my fav Eeveelutions for sure. And I would name mine Frank.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

BronzeHeart92 said:


> That's cute! Umbreon definitely is amongst my fav Eeveelutions for sure. And I would name mine Frank.


Same here! I used to have a really good one on one of my old Pokémon games. His name was Purrow and he was so cute.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2021)

The specific image it's from is




But the less specific answer is:
1) I needed a new avatar since my old one (Konrad from _Spec Ops: The Line_) had become outdated / usurped.
2) _Final Fantasy Tactics_ was definitely a part of my childhood, and The Corpse Brigade has only aged like fine wine since then.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Attaman said:


> The specific image it's from is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy in blue makes me think of Edward Elric.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 23, 2021)

Just myself as a hyena. I made the picture specifically to use it on this site.



ben909 said:


> A “all in one”
> Computer we had in the past had photoshop on it and somehoe got all the symbols from a calculator
> 
> i placed a bunch on the screen and the connected them with 1 pixel lines and then attacked it with the bucket
> ...


Math symbols, of course! Very creative. I was wondering before what is your avatar but didn't notice that.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The guy in blue makes me think of Edward Elric.


Which is ironic as Edward Elric is a little (or, later in the series, tall) gremlin and Ramza is an unironic / not-in-the-least-sarcastic cinnamon roll who I would kill everyone in this room over if something happened to them.

I think Edward would have about the same reaction to Argath, though.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Which is ironic as Edward Elric is a little (or, later in the series, tall) gremlin and Ramza is an unironic / not-in-the-least-sarcastic cinnamon roll who I would kill everyone in this room over if something happened to them.
> 
> I think Edward would have about the same reaction to Argath, though.



Just to let you know, I'm not as well versed into Full Metal Alchemist or Final Fantasy, so you may lose me here. XD


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 23, 2021)

Something about Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Just to let you know, I'm not as well versed into Full Metal Alchemist or Final Fantasy, so you may lose me here. XD


Fair enough! Of note if you ever do show future interest in either: Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood is generally recommended over the original series (though it is missing some context in that it skips some relevant information assuming the average viewer has either seen the original anime or read the manga), and Final Fantasy Tactics comes in the original PSone version and _War of the Lion_ re-release (the former having the original translation and sprite cutscenes while the latter uses more flowery prose with less Engrish).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Something about Super Smash Bros.



*DO A BARREL ROLL FOX!  Press Z or R twice! *


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *DO A BARREL ROLL FOX!  Press Z or R twice! *



MISHUN.

COMPRETE.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Fair enough! Of note if you ever do show future interest in either: Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood is generally recommended over the original series (though it is missing some context in that it skips some relevant information assuming the average viewer has either seen the original anime or read the manga), and Final Fantasy Tactics comes in the original PSone version and _War of the Lion_ re-release (the former having the original translation and sprite cutscenes while the latter uses more flowery prose with less Engrish).



Right, I used to watch Attack on Titan, I've watched the old Jojo's about a year ago, and I am still binge watching Seven Deadly Sins. I am also looking out for more action based anime.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 25, 2021)

My current avatar is art done of my character by Yoko Darkpaw.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm gonna keep it real with you, chief. This is just the face of an infamously bad taxidermy fox and this is the most flattering image I could find. 

Why did I choose this? Look at it. How could I not?


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a few images I can switch between for my Avatar, and 2 characters I may transition between. The images themselves were commisioned by talented artists that I happily and enthusiastically support.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 28, 2021)

Current avatar is one of the frames in an animated YCH I got.
If FAF did animated icons it'd be animated.

Artist is oh.chert


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Current avatar is one of the frames in an animated YCH I got.
> If FAF did animated icons it'd be animated.
> 
> Artist is oh.chert


That is very cool!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

it was someone-else's avatar they didn't want to use anymore and i just kept changing bits of it and now it's this.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 7, 2021)

It’s a commission of my Animal Crossing character and my fav villager Klaus!


----------



## PilotBug (Apr 29, 2021)

well, I know my profile picture sucks. just had a idea of having a soldier fursona, that is in some way, a human fox hybrid


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 2, 2021)

Current avi (may change):

From this painting I made








						Annabelle colored with watercolor by bluesky.love
					

I bought some new pallettes and colored a drawing I made of my fursona with my watercolor paints. =) I might do more watercolor works. S ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

This is gonna sound insane but here it goes...

*He was just a product of my imagination

*gasp* *No way, am I right?

All jokes aside, I honestly was just drawing random shit and this mans just popped up in my drawing book lol pretty boring story.


----------



## Foxridley (May 3, 2021)

I won a free headshot of my fursona in a raffle.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 7, 2021)

At the time of this, awesome commish art from Tiakaneko 
Before that, awesome commish art from someone else!
Before that, awesome commish art from someone else!
Before that, awesome commish art from someone else!
etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Saokymo (May 7, 2021)

I make art and cookies. My avatar covers both of those points in one go


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

this one?




kinda wanted to look human so i fit in here


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

it's from an Undertale spirit sheet that was editted from Sonic Advance spirits.
modified the horns a bit to look more like a Takin's and gave it my body armor and goggles because they suit me even if don't really wear the goggles anymore.
the viking battleaxes in the background are because i like to do axe throwing as a hobby and i've placed pretty high up in tournaments too.
that's why i have the nickname "Hatchet Harry" as I'm sure Netanye Dakabi and Sam Wamm will tell you.


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

i used to have charmy the bee as my avatar but then i made a more custom design and inadvertedly became a furry.
then some random guy asked if i wanted my character in sonic advance and made me a rom.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2021)

I painted it when I was a teenager and had the time available to do things like that.


----------



## sausy1 (May 23, 2021)

My avatar comes from a _super _obscure Japanese horror game called Yume 2kki.
In the game, the player travels multiple "dream worlds". One of those worlds is a black-and-white feudal japan.
The avatar is a character named "Gakuran", who is the only colored person within the world.
The image itself comes from this piece of fanart:


----------



## FrozenBuns (May 24, 2021)

I just drew a little snow bunny


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 24, 2021)

Casey my brown bat, which I drew a bust of specifically for avatar use


----------



## LucybusTheForumer (May 28, 2021)

For my forums account, it was something I drew for a birthday card that got screwed on paper because of either damp paper or P3 artwork that I had in my iPad's files.
For my main site, it was just something I drew on a whim.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

i found mine on google and chose it because it's hot


----------



## Lenago (May 29, 2021)

Mine is from the reference sheat i made for my character, i really liked how it look, so i made it part of my icon


----------



## Raever (May 29, 2021)

It's a crop of the first commission I ever got of my 'Sona Faline.
The first commission means a lot to me, so I like to use it here.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 29, 2021)

Simple, my own art!

I tend to place my most recent and/or my most favorite piece as my thumbnail. It allows for constant reminder of how my art skill is, and how it may seem as a thumbnail. I like how it works like that UwU

Oh, and, it's always to be my sona's art!


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (May 31, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Simple, my own art!
> 
> I tend to place my most recent and/or my most favorite piece as my thumbnail. It allows for constant reminder of how my art skill is, and how it may seem as a thumbnail. I like how it works like that UwU
> 
> Oh, and, it's always to be my sona's art!


Nice. Ninja cats wielding guns are awesome in my books.


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 31, 2021)

I found it on Wallpaper Engine ;-;

(credits to Lukiri, its signed by him)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 31, 2021)

A commission of Scylla made for me by a friend on Deviantart named Nekoemerald.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 2, 2021)

A commission of my character Hailen by kicksledge on Insta :v


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 2, 2021)

I was an Aviation Ordnanceman in the US Navy. Those of us who worked in the ship's magazines were called Mag Rats.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 3, 2021)

My current avatar is a drawing of my fursona by my favorite anthro artist (beautiful_kitties12 @ Instagram), who my boyfriend commissioned for me as a gift <3


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 4, 2021)

Ask this dude


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 9, 2021)

Mine  literally came to me in a dream. I can’t explain it much beyond that


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> Mine  literally came to me in a dream. I can’t explain it much beyond that


So, a heroic fox wielding a sword faces great evil? Sounds like an awesome dream to have honestly.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 13, 2021)

BronzeHeart92 said:


> So, a heroic fox wielding a sword faces great evil? Sounds like an awesome dream to have honestly.


Not going to lie. It was one of the most vivid dreams I ever had and so unique I wrote it down and have created a whole story based on it. I was most impressed with the “great evil” that character came out of the dream complete and absolutely terrifying, even the way it spoke! Sigvard on the other hand took another three months to flush out until I felt he reached a design and personality that mimicked my vision for the character from the dream, that character, my fursona, was not seen but experienced in first person!


----------



## wonton312 (Jun 30, 2021)

Geez, my avatar also came from a dream. I saw it directly from 3rd person when I was 7, jumping off an airship high above a metropolis. It's probably the earliest dream I had knowing myself transforming into another creature, and dreams having myself turned into some other creatures like dragons and feathered beasts just pop up from time to time. It wasn't until quite recent that I admit defeat and get the "furry" label etched into my identity.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 30, 2021)

My current one? It's from a sticker pack that I have commissioned.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> Not going to lie. It was one of the most vivid dreams I ever had and so unique I wrote it down and have created a whole story based on it. I was most impressed with the “great evil” that character came out of the dream complete and absolutely terrifying, even the way it spoke! Sigvard on the other hand took another three months to flush out until I felt he reached a design and personality that mimicked my vision for the character from the dream, that character, my fursona, was not seen but experienced in first person!


Sweet.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Jul 3, 2021)

Shane McNair said:


> View attachment 115196
> This was a headshot I commissioned from Galeb over on FA. She's a great digital artist and cartoonist whose work I enjoy quite a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I kinda wonder what it would take for someone to take my requests...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 3, 2021)

Current avatar is part of a YCH by Markoos on FA

Current avi:




Full image:




There are two slots left in Markoos' YCH

Link to the YCH:








						YCH Shine bright like a diamond by Markoos
					

Shine bright like a diamond . YCH . . 2/3 available slots:. . Slot A: $30 - open. Slot B: $30 - open. Slot C: $30 - Belongs to b ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

Just a quick doodle of my fursona that I whipped up in Photoshop!

(deleted because it was really hecking awful haha)


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 11, 2021)

Doodling around, and trying to come up with a version of my 'sona that was reminiscent of classic cartoons. Edit* On a side note, I submitted my avatar for custom artwork on my credit card, and was denied for copyright infringement. I called and said "Look, I can literally prove I am the original artist. I want my art on my card." I was still denied. Lame.


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

I redrew my avatar in Aseprite. It's looking pretty good I'd say!


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 13, 2021)

I just really fucking like Thunder Force 4.
I don't pose as shit that I make myself or hide behind cutesy bullshit.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 16, 2021)

It's a picture of a custom painted Kanohi Kakama (mask of speed from Bionicle 2001) that I found a long time ago. A VERY long time ago.
The Kakama happens to be my favourite OG Bonkle mask, so I use it often.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 4, 2021)

Tattorack said:


> It's a picture of a custom painted Kanohi Kakama (mask of speed from Bionicle 2001) that I found a long time ago. A VERY long time ago.
> The Kakama happens to be my favourite OG Bonkle mask, so I use it often.


Looks like someone still likes Bionicle to this day indeed.


----------



## ThePokeFan (Sep 23, 2021)

When I first joined Fur Affinity, one of my pals ShinyTotodude noticed I didn't have an avatar yet so he created this nice pixel avatar for me of Noivern standing in the mud with a little heart speech bubble to show his appreciation for all things mud and rain. I haven't changed it just for that alone.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 23, 2021)

Jenery on the main site did a few variations on mine, and I swap them out depending on how I'm feeling. Dallas is currently rocking some quad NODS instead of his usual hat.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 23, 2021)

It's a crop of a commission (I lost a bunch of older data recently and I haven't gotten around to getting some of it back yet)


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

I wanted to join the forum so I just slapped something together in photoshop real quick. I chose a stay puft / cat abomination because  I want to come up with a fursona and am kind of cat leaning.. but I’m not certain what I want yet. But I kept picturing Gozer saying “choose your form”… so finally I was like OK don’t mind if I do. Haha

Eventually I might like to commission someone to draw something. But I would like some time to think about what fursona I would like and what would fit me well. It’s a bit tougher than it seems.


----------

